# Introducing Mochi! (Sunfire Aurora x Darwin litter)



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on GRF, but like a lot of Golden owners I've been reading it for years and am thoroughly addicted. I'm a student at Tufts Veterinary School right now, so I'm not sure how much time I'll have to post during the school year but I really wanted to introduce all of you to Mochi!

We picked up Mochi from Sunfire on Monday and are 100% in love with her! She gets along well with her 3-year-old Golden brother Milo, who is so gentle and wonderful with her. She's also a very quick learner and already "knows" (at least at a very superficial level!) sit, down, and paw! So happy with this baby and so thankful to Barb and Mike at Sunfire for entrusting us with her!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mochi and Milo are beautiful! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Mochi & Milo 

And welcome from Faelan, Towhee, Brady and Aedan


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the picture of big brother Mochi looking at his new sister - so cute!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! And I'm definitely looking forward to watching Aedan grow as well


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome! I saw Mochi on the Sunfire FB page, so I'm super glad you joined here too.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness.... she is too cute for words!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome, Congratulations on Mochi, she's so adorable. 
Great pictures, love the one of her and Milo sleeping together.
Milo's a handsome boy too, he's a great big brother.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, congratulations on beautiful Mochi!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! We picked up our girl Hazel from the Faelan and MaeMae litter on Saturday. I look forward to seeing lots of pictures of your two!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Training puppy basics again is so much fun <3


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

How did you pick the name "Mochi"? We have been considering it too, but for a male pup, that we are picking up in two weeks. Mochi is Japanese for rice cake. She looks adorable.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm part Japanese, and mochi's probably my favorite dessert 

But yeah, it would definitely work as both a male and female name! Where are you getting your puppy from?


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, I love mochi too, especially mochi ice cream! We are getting a puppy from Tanglewood Goldens in the Charlotte, NC area. I recently watched the movie Big Hero 6 and the cat was named Mochi. We are also considering Yoshi (from Nintendo games and also a Japanese name). Thanks for replying!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to you and sweet little Mochi. She looks like she's a very quick study. 

Mochi and our Gracie are related. Mochi's dad, Darwin, is also Gracie's granddad.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Chaoticnot: Awww, Yoshi is cute too! We were also considering Yuki which means snow (my childhood dog's name because he was a Samoyed) and Momo (means peach, also the name of the ridiculous flying lemur character from the Avatar cartoon). Bumi and Appa are also cute names from Avatar. Good luck on a tough decision!

TheZ's: Darwin is such a gorgeous dog! Are there pictures of your Gracie on the forum somewhere? I'm sure she inherited his good looks


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

milobanana said:


> TheZ's: Darwin is such a gorgeous dog! Are there pictures of your Gracie on the forum somewhere? I'm sure she inherited his good looks


I haven't posted too many pictures of Gracie on the forum. There are some in page 2 of _www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/335986-show-me-your-golden-snow-2.html_ about half way down the page. She's also the young one with the wubba in her mouth in my signature. From time to time I post pictures of her on the Sunfire Facebook page. She's a littermate of Baxter, whose activities are often noted there.


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

She is just super cute. And so lucky to have a golden BFF and student vet parent! Good luck in your studies.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Those pictures are sooo cute! Love them all but especially snoozing together. <3


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

And today in the life of Mochi, we learn the consequences of darting under Milo as he pees...


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no! Personal space Mochi!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my that is so cute! I love when the babies run underneath the adults! But timing is everything..... she is adorable.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

Welcome ...beautiful babies!


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my, something I will have to watch out for when I get my new puppy. Mochi looks so cute all snuggled up in the towel.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome. Mochi is just adorable and so lucky to have Milo as a big brother. Love your pictures of them...please keep them coming.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay pups, time for some snow pictures!

Omg Mochi... you blinked:









Take two!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She is soo cute! My neighbor is Korean and named her dog DooBoo - Korean for tofu. They went with that spelling because they though it looked cuter. He's a year old cockapoo - and one of Noah's best friends.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

rabernet said:


> She is soo cute! My neighbor is Korean and named her dog DooBoo - Korean for tofu. They went with that spelling because they though it looked cuter. He's a year old cockapoo - and one of Noah's best friends.


Awww, Noah is adorable too! When was his birthday? He's probably almost exactly the same age as Mochi!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Socializing puppy, city edition: Lots of construction sounds, children, sirens, and a subway, all from the safety of a tote bag


----------



## PatJ (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh Gosh your photos are so cute. What a wonderful pair of dogs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

milobanana said:


> Awww, Noah is adorable too! When was his birthday? He's probably almost exactly the same age as Mochi!


Noah was born on January 22nd. 

Cute picture of Mochi in the tote bag! Good girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mochi*



milobanana said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post on GRF, but like a lot of Golden owners I've been reading it for years and am thoroughly addicted. I'm a student at Tufts Veterinary School right now, so I'm not sure how much time I'll have to post during the school year but I really wanted to introduce all of you to Mochi!
> 
> We picked up Mochi from Sunfire on Monday and are 100% in love with her! She gets along well with her 3-year-old Golden brother Milo, who is so gentle and wonderful with her. She's also a very quick learner and already "knows" (at least at a very superficial level!) sit, down, and paw! So happy with this baby and so thankful to Barb and Mike at Sunfire for entrusting us with her!


Your Mochi is just adorable!! She and Milo look so comfy together!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

rabernet said:


> Noah was born on January 22nd.
> Cute picture of Mochi in the tote bag! Good girl!


Mochi was born on January 18!



PatJ said:


> Oh Gosh your photos are so cute. What a wonderful pair of dogs.





Karen519 said:


> Your Mochi is just adorable!! She and Milo look so comfy together!


And thanks everyone for the sweet words! I'm so glad that introducing these two pups has been so seamless! 
Karen, my childhood dog was a Samoyed, so the gorgeous pics of yours make me so happy!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Just wanted to update everyone on 12-week-old Mochi's adventures in puppyland! She continues to be a wonderfully fun puppy to work with and made it out to the training club this week to play around on the rally course:






Today was new toy day in honor of the 12 week milestone, so her big gentle brother Milo got a brontosaurus:








... while baby Mochi who chomps everything she can get her paws on got the T Rex:








Love both of these goofy, happy pups so much


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

They are great together love all the photos. You should enter a picture for the forum photo contest.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the video and pictures


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the videos of Mochi and the pictures of her and Milo.
She's such a doll and a smart little girl.


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think my facebook friends are annoyed at how many puppy pictures I post, so nice to know Milo and Mochi are appreciated here! I love following all of your dogs as well and have learned so much from this forum!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Your Milo seems a beautiful calm gentle boy. I love how he is with your new pup.


----------



## GatorUF (Nov 10, 2014)

Welcome! Mochi is adorable! My Ranger (Chip x Genie 9/2013) is also related to Mochi - Grandson of Darwin, brother to Gracie and Baxter!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

GatorUF said:


> Welcome! Mochi is adorable! My Ranger (Chip x Genie 9/2013) is also related to Mochi - Grandson of Darwin, brother to Gracie and Baxter!


Nice to hear from a relative! I met Genie when I picked up my pup, and she is such a beautiful dog. Would love to see some pictures of your Ranger when you get a chance!


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Your Milo seems a beautiful calm gentle boy. I love how he is with your new pup.


Aww, thanks. Milo's such a sweetheart and also a complete pushover when it comes to the puppy! So much easier raising a puppy with him around to help


----------



## CN_Bethany (Jan 16, 2015)

Awww! Mochi is way too cute - congratulations! Actually, the last photo with Milo reminds me of when I adopted a little rescue while I still had my golden. Immediately, they were best friends and often lay in the same position. Best of luck with your pup, and keep us updated - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

Mochi is so sweeeeet! and Hi Milo! 

Welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------



## milobanana (Mar 17, 2015)

Mochi turned 15 weeks old on Sunday, so I thought I should add some recent photos to this thread!
The pups are on Facebook too, if anyone enjoys perusing way too many dog videos/pics  
www.facebook.com/milo.banana

First hike:









Tagging along for Milo's GRLS appointment:









The day they turned the fountains back on:









And one of Milo, because the world would be a better place if we were all a little more like him <3


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

What a sweet, smiley girl Mochi is! Great photos of Mochi and Milo. Thanks for sharing.


----------

